# Gardener Robo from Castle In The Sky



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Here is the Gardener Robot from the anime movie Laputa: Castle in the Sky. It is 1/20 scale and comes with the figure of Sheeta (and a little squirrel-like creature). 

It's a snap together kit although I did end up glueing some parts to make a more solid construction. No filling needed and just a little filing where the sprue connections were on the parts. It's fully articulated, the main joints are poly capped while the rest are snap together/clipped. It has a skeleton under the outer plating.

One thing I did notice was that Sheeta is wearing the nightdress she wore in the castle, not the costume she was wearing when at Laputa where she meets the Gardener robot. Personally I think they should have included her figure with the Warrior robot model kit and swapped the boy Pazu's figure with it (which is included with the Warrior version).

The base didn't come with the kit.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/GardenerRobot_3Q.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/GardenerRobot_Side.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/GardenerRobot_Top2.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/GardenerRobot_Side.jpg


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I like the kit even though I have not heard of this before. Who made the kit and where did you find it?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Beautifully done! You captured the scene perfectly.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

One of my favorite anime movies. I agree with you about Sheeta. she does look out of place there.


----------



## rja (Sep 4, 2010)

CultTVman is now importing these from Japan. They're made by Fine Molds.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes, they are made by Fine Molds. I bought mine from HobbyLink Japan. There are two versions. The one I have and the Warrior version which has spikes out of its limbs and comes with a figure of the boy Pazu. The kit was easy to build but you do have to follow the instructions because of the uniqueness of the parts in the arms and legs.


----------

